# Bauteil zur Strommessung per 0-10V/4-20mA-SPS-Eingang



## tomi_wunder (11 März 2019)

Hallo Form,
ich möchte mit einer Siemens LOGO mehrere *DC*-Linearmotoren (*24V*, Strom zwischen 0.5 und *5A*,  typisch 1 - 2A) ansteuern und brauche zur Erkennung von mechanischen  Blockaden oder Defekten eine Möglichkeit die Ströme an den Motoren  zeitlich auf Über- oder Unterschreiten von vorgegebenen, variablen  Grenzwerten zu überwachen. Für diese Überwachung möchte ich die * Analogeingänge der LOGO* verwenden und suche entsprechend nach einem  Bauteil, dessen korrekte Bezeichnung ich leider nicht weiß und  wahrscheinlich deshalb auch noch nichts geeignetes gefunden habe.

Ich  nenne es jetzt einfach mal Strommesswandler oder Strommessverstärker.  Die "Primärseite" möchte ich gern in Reihe zu den jeweils zu  überwachenden Motorwicklungen klemmen, die "Sekundärseite" sollte eine  LOGO-kompatible Größe (z.b. 0-10V) liefern. Wenn's das ganze noch als *Reiheneinbaugerät* (schmal wäre gut, weil wenig Platz) gäbe, das mit *24VDC Versorgungsspannung*  läuft und gleichzeitig einigermaßen bezahlbar wäre, könntet Ihr mich  ggf. mit der korrekten Bezeichnung, konkreten Herstellern oder Typen  glücklich machen...

Ich hoffe, keine wichtige Angabe vergessen zu haben und danke schonmal für's Durchlesen und für eventuelle Antworten!

MfG
 Thomas


----------



## dingo (11 März 2019)

Vielleicht:
http://www.cy-sensors.com/DE-CYCT01-xnU0.pdf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 März 2019)

Vielleicht:
http://rinck-electronics.de/rinck2001/pdf/B216_D_TV-I-DC.PDF


----------



## dingo (12 März 2019)

@Onkel Dagobert
..besser natürlich Rinck! sehr Gut!
...die hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Gleichstromer (12 März 2019)

Hier noch eine recht genaue Luxusversion als Hall-Durchsteckwandler: https://www.weidmueller.de/de/produ...oge-signalverarbeitung/neuigkeiten/act20p-cmt


----------

